# Milwakee Router and Craftsman Router Table



## Robizzle01 (Feb 20, 2010)

I received a Milwaukee router as a gift and decided to pick up a router table so I can start with a simple project -- picture frames. I ended up getting a Craftsman Router Table for $20 on craigslist but when I got home, I noticed that the three holes on the router are ever so slightly nearer to the center than the holes on the table. (2 1/2" versus 2 7/8")

I would have expected that there was some sort of standard across companies to make all routers and tables compatible, especially since I didn't see any mention of this when I did shopping for a table. I suppose it is also possible that the router table was supposed to come with some additional part but the guy that sold it to me wasn't aware.

Anyways, I'm wondering if there is some sort of adapter plate or other part I could pick up to get the router secured to the table?

Router is a Milwaukee 5615-21
Table is a Sears Craftsman 9254444


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Go over to Rockler, and look up their router plates. You will find the routers grouped together that have matching mounting holes. Most craftsman router tables, are made to accept only craftsman routers, but some other routers may fit. I don't know which craftsman table you have, but can you drill new holes in the table for your router? Just remove the plate from the bottom of your router and use it as a template to drill the table out. Also, some of my routers actually have two different sets of mounting holes in the base, might check that out too. Putting that Milwaukee router in a crapsman table, may be like putting a NASCAR engine in a Yugo. Good luck.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Some of the newer Craftsman router tables look just like Bosch. I have a Bosch and had to re-drill the plate for my Porter-cable router. I guess there are a lot of different router base patterns out there.

Like Norman said, you may be able to re-drill the table.

Bill


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Simply take the bottom plate of your router. Set it on top of the router table as centered as possible and drill new holes using your plate as a guide. There is no standarrlds across brands when it comes to routers.


----------

